# Busy Busy Busy Weekend



## battalion51 (Mar 11, 2003)

I had a lot of train riding to do this weekend. I went to Sebring on Saturday, and waited there for 2.5 hours. I expected a good meet there between 98 and 89 so I could be back for an NRHS Meeting in Deerfield Beach. It turns out 89 had to run to TPA via LAK on line that had no signals due to work, so they ran restricted speed and hand lined all switches. I was able to go into downtown Sebring though and had a nice time in that quaint little town. The PAX's for 89 at SBG were not happy as the station was locked up, and many were there waiting for a long period of time. After reaching DFB on 89 I boarded Tri-Rail P647 and went to Opa-Locka, with Engine 805 hauling. Well about a minute after getting off in Opa-Locka the automated system said there would be a 30-45 minute delay to mechanical failure. I said to the security guard that 647 and 648 would likely swap equipment and then head back north, he didn't believe me, nor did any of the other PAX's there. Well weren't they surprised when Cab Car 511 led Engine 805 into the Station. As it turns out the HEP on Engine 803 died down at Miami Airport. I was able to get video of train 91 passing us through the fireside window (as the view out can be had from the seating area through a piece of glass). We had our meeting in Deerfield, and I videotaped many Amtrak, Tri-Rail and CSX trains (K940 was the greatest as it tore through the station at 60 MPH. I returned home, and went to sleep at 0000.

The next morning at 0600, rise and shine for train 98 north to SFD. The ride on 98 was pretty typical, a lot of talk amongst the crew (89's AC from the previous day was DHing to JAX with us) about the issues they face on duty and the personal problems they have. Upon arrival in SFD I was picked up by my friend and we made our way over towards the yard. I was able to photgraph a lot of equipment while in the yard, among my photos, P-40's 833, 835, Sightseer Lounge 33043, P-32-8 514 (with a large amount of smoke coming out), and several shots of the Auto Train Station. About the time the crew began building the train it began to pour like I'd never seen before. I'm glad I had a rain coat, but I still got soaked as I walked back over to SFD. I had my grandparents bring me a fresh set of pants in WPK on 97, as mine were sopping wet. One major problem we faced was the smoking problem. Effective 03/03/03 all trains are non-smoking unless an enclosed smoking room is present. Many smokers wanted to get off at every station to light up, but the crew refused as much as possible. Exceptions I saw were Orlando and West Palm. After leaving WTH we knocked down (went over) the DD 3 miles away. The detector returned a Hot Box Detector Malfunction. So the Conductors got down and inspected to no avail. We continued on for a good trip the rest of the way down. All in all a long weekend, but very enjoyable.


----------



## Amfleet (Mar 11, 2003)

> Effective 03/03/03 all trains are non-smoking unless an enclosed smoking room is present.


That's good to hear. Finally some enjoyment in an unrefurbished lounge without the second hand smoke. Is there any talk down there about finishing the rebuild of the 10 Amfleet II Lounges that still do not have a smoking lounge?


----------



## battalion51 (Mar 11, 2003)

I believe those are to be rebuilt after the coaches are finished into Concept 2000 Standards. I know of several coaches that have recieved the improvements since the last time I saw them, so there is progress on them.


----------



## Viewliner (Mar 11, 2003)

Its good to hear, now I can definitely spend a lot of time in the lounge. I hope its enforced though. Sounds good on the Concept 2000 improvements as well.


----------



## Amfleet (Mar 11, 2003)

I like the unreferbished lounges better. They have a more "cozy" feel with curtains and the more darker tone colors. It also alows more seating to non-smokers now! Also glad to hear that progrees is being made.


----------



## battalion51 (Mar 11, 2003)

Viewliner said:


> Its good to hear, now I can definitely spend a lot of time in the lounge. I hope its enforced though.


The policy should definitely be enforced. Many of the Conductors are non-smokers that understand that breathing the second-hand for half hour every four hours is no picnic. If the Conductor/LSA is not enforcing the policy I would either alert the other Conductor and/or the On Board Chief. If they do nothing, or are not presenmt, I would definitely make a report of that person(s) to Amtrak. This is a company policy, that like it or not needs to be adhered to.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 11, 2003)

Battalion,

I moved this topic over to the Traveloques/Trip Reports section which is where it really belongs, since its all about your travels on trains.


----------



## battalion51 (Mar 11, 2003)

OK Alan, I can see that now.


----------

